# [ANZEIGE] Weekend-Deals bei Saturn: SSDs, Gaming-Headsets, 4K/8K-Fernseher und mehr zu Aktionspreisen



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Weekend-Deals bei Saturn: SSDs, Gaming-Headsets, 4K/8K-Fernseher und mehr zu Aktionspreisen*

						In den Saturn Weekend Deals XXL finden sich wieder jede Menge Top-Angebote, etwa zu beliebten SSDs wie der Samsung 860 Evo oder der Sandisk Ultra 3D. Gaming-Headsets von Sennheiser und Logitech sowie Fernseher von LG und Samsung sind ebenfalls zu Aktionspreisen erhältlich. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Weekend-Deals bei Saturn: SSDs, Gaming-Headsets, 4K/8K-Fernseher und mehr zu Aktionspreisen*


----------

